

Hans – IP over ICMP - slashdotaccount
http://code.gerade.org/hans/

======
JetSpiegel
Now we have to filter ICMP packets too?

Run to the hills!

~~~
icebraining
And DNS: [http://code.kryo.se/iodine/](http://code.kryo.se/iodine/)

It even works using a "complacent" recursive resolver, without direct
connection.

